

Folyo Case Study: FamilyLeaf (YC W12) - ajaymehta
http://blog.folyo.me/case-study-familyleaf/

======
sgrove
Clickable link to the new site: <https://familyleaf.com/>

I'm not sure what the old site looked like, but the new one looks wonderful. I
especially like the attention to detail on the sign-up vs sign-in tab.

However, seems like this is a landing page redesign. If you hit the login url
directly (<https://familyleaf.com/login>) an entirely different site shows up,
and the screenshot is also of this different style.

Does it make sense to have a completely separate design between the landing
page and app itself? If not, are you planning on unifying the two eventually
using the materials you have, or will you reach out to the designers again?

Great job on the redesign, looks like some wonderful results.

~~~
ajaymehta
Hey Sean - thanks so much for the comment!

Good point about the current design inconsistency. That login page you linked
to is an older one, and a user only gets there through emails now. But you're
right, we should fix the look.

Have you had a chance to sign up and click around the app itself? Would love
your feedback.

